# String trimmers - gas, corded electric, or battery electric - which one??



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the first year in my new home where I will be doing the landscaping. I just got my lawnmower and now need to get a string trimmer. 

I have been researching all the different types but can't seem to decide on what type to get - I know gas models allow for easier movement but I am not sure if they are worth the money since I am using it for residential use. The corded electric trimmers seem great but my biggest concern is that I live on a corner lot that has demensions to the street of 92x92x145x70. Getting the cord all the way down to the grass past the sidewalk on the two sides that face the street may be an issue or require a much longer cord than the 100 foot extension I already have. 
The last option of a battery powered electric seems to be a great option especially with some of the higher power units but I am concerned about battery life. 

The other "Bonus" with the electric models is that most are both a trimmer and the head turns so it can be used as an edger - does the edging on these work well or is it just a gimmick?

As of right now I am leaning towards the Black and Decker edge hog XP which has two 18v batteries. I did see in consumer reports that it tested well for electric. If I go with a gas trimmer it would most likely be an echo or sthil.

It is all very confusing to me so I wanted to ask the awesome DIY community for opinions on what to do and what brands/modes everyone likes based on your experiences.

Thanks in advance
J


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> This is the first year in my new home where I will be doing the landscaping. I just got my lawnmower and now need to get a string trimmer.
> 
> I have been researching all the different types but can't seem to decide on what type to get - I know gas models allow for easier movement but I am not sure if they are worth the money since I am using it for residential use. The corded electric trimmers seem great but my biggest concern is that I live on a corner lot that has demensions to the street of 92x92x145x70. Getting the cord all the way down to the grass past the sidewalk on the two sides that face the street may be an issue or require a much longer cord than the 100 foot extension I already have.
> The last option of a battery powered electric seems to be a great option especially with some of the higher power units but I am concerned about battery life.
> ...


With electric and especially battery power, you'll eventually be let down.

You don't want your tools to quit on you when you need them the most.

Go with at least 2 cycle gas, and buy a nice one.

I'd recommend a Husqvarna or a Stihl.

I have a straight shaft Husqvarna and it's been reliable for me for 7 years. Get a big spool of line.

Also, I recommend avoiding the tools that have all these extra attachments. 

Buy tools that have a dedicated use.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/trimmers/128l/

Here are some other essential tools that you'll need as a homeowner:

* Gas Mower (I have a Honda)
* Gas Blower (I have a Stihl)
* Wheelbarrow (I have a Jackson)
* Shovel and rake
* Nice gloves with gel pads
* Ear muffs
* Safety glasses


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I edged everything that borders the lawn & no longer use my trimmer (gas)
If you do buy one wear safety glasses for sure :thumbsup:
Also long pants & boots when using it
I prefer to minimize the amount of time required to cut the lawn

Never owned a blower, never will
I don't have a single battery operated tool
MIL has an electric mower, has owned it for years - unsure of model


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Some of the many considerations mentioned in the link below may be important to you
http://www.galttech.com/research/household-DIY-tools/best-string-trimmer.php
Please post back with what you decided on and *how* you decided.

With a 5A current draw for the corded models you can probably go with 16 gauge cable up to 125', more if your house voltage is on the high side.

The price range seems pretty wide for things that basically all do the same thing - maybe reliability is the reason.

I have a Craftsman 2 cycle from 2002. Leaving it out in the sunlight makes it easier to start.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've used gas and electric, and TBH I prefer electric. With gas you have to fight more with the choke and what not, and the speed is never constant, and it's heavier. Guess this varies, I'm sure some are better then others.

With electric, you hit the button, it goes. The only downside is having to drag that super long extension cord all over the place. I've never tried the battery ones, maybe those are decent too. You don't really need much power to spin a small line around, so I'm sure the batteries last long enough.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> You don't really need much power to spin a small line around, so I'm sure the batteries last long enough.


LOL!

Saying a tool has too much power is like saying a TV is too big. :thumbup:


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Lots of good info on this topic -- this is why I love this forum and have been spending a lot more time here than other forums I am on :thumbsup:




handy man88 said:


> I'd recommend a Husqvarna or a Stihl.


I have been looking at the the Stihl home scaper FS45 if I decide to go with a gas model which I am fairly certain is the way I will go. It was rated #1 gas trimmer by Consumer reports again this year. The only trepidation I have is that there are a lot of user reviews stating that it is hard to start and after 1 season quit working. Further research has others stating the issues are because people aren't using 90 octane unleaded gas, have bad gasil mixtures, and are leaving the gas/oil in the unit during the winter. Also the manual states you shouldn't run it at full throttle until you have run 4-5 cycles of gasil through the unit - in other words it needs to be broken in correctly. It seems like a lot of "Babying" for a power tool but in talking with another DYIr friend of mine who likes higher end tools he loves all of his Stihl products and says if treated correctly it will last a lifetime.




handy man88 said:


> Here are some other essential tools that you'll need as a homeowner:
> 
> * Gas Mower (I have a Honda)
> * Gas Blower (I have a Stihl)
> ...


I appreciate that info - I have most of the tools above. 
-My new Honda HRX217HXA mower was delivered yesterday 
- I bought fiberglass handled spade and square shovels, garden rake and hoe from the local hard ware store on sale for $5 each last weekend
-I have gel knee pads from a previous project I did, as well as leather gloves, and safety glasses. 
-I don't have a wheel barrow but there is a really heavy duty one at Costco for the same price as medium quality ones at the orange and blue stores. 

I didn't think about ear muffs as I plan on using good earphones with my i-pod but I will definitely look into ear muffs.

Thanks again -- please feel free to add to this info. The more the merrier
J


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I edged everything that borders the lawn & no longer use my trimmer (gas)
> If you do buy one wear safety glasses for sure :thumbsup:
> Also long pants & boots when using it
> I prefer to minimize the amount of time required to cut the lawn
> ...


Why did you stop using a string trimmer? Is your edger a manual, electric, or gas? I am looking at the trimmer due to some areas I don't think I will be able to get to with the mower - I guess I will find out as soon as I mow for the first time in this house this weekend 

I appreciate the heads up on long pants when using the trimmer - I did read about people covered in grass clippings and flying debris which would suck if wearing shorts.

I have an electric blower/mulcher that I used last fall for leaves. It was really fun to use and as an added bonus my kids lover it when I used it on the leaves to make piles for them to play in :yes:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> a lot of user reviews stating that it is hard to start and after 1 season quit working. Further research has others stating the issues are because people aren't using 90 octane unleaded gas, have bad gasil mixtures,. . .
> 
> It seems like a lot of "Babying" for a power tool but in talking with another DYIr friend of mine who likes higher end tools he loves all of his Stihl products and says if treated correctly it will last a lifetime.


I'd think someone makes a quality tool that is not so touchy.

I have a Stihl leaf blower and they don't like DIY'ers; no parts list available, no factory manual available, to those not in the trade.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

whataboutj said:


> Why did you stop using a string trimmer? Is your edger a manual, electric, or gas? I am looking at the trimmer due to some areas I don't think I will be able to get to with the mower - I guess I will find out as soon as I mow for the first time in this house this weekend


I edged everywhere with free bricks I picked up off craigslist
I put one wheel of the lawnmower on the bricks & cut the edges that way
So no trimming needed
I like my lawn, but the easier it is to mow the better
I still have a couple hundred bricks left


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

I started out with an electric trimmer, and its just a pain in the rear dealing with the cable. Dragging it around, having to relocate it to do different sections of the yard, coming loose from the trimmer, etc. 

I went gas and haven't looked back. you can have my electric trimmer. Most of the mechanical problems you read about with gas trimmers are most likely from improper maintentance/storage.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

I buy Echo equipment and ONLY echo on this small stuff.

I have an Echo gas trimmer. Works great, fires right up. I left gas in it this past winter, no problems. I took it out, pumped the bulb a few times, choked it, within 3 pulls I was cutting.
I cans witch the actual string head for a saw blade made for it and cut down shrubs and limba tree.

I have an Echo blower now, works great.

I'll be getting a chain saw and a gas hedge trimmer, only Echo.

Try trimming hedges with an electric and see how quickly you cut the cord in half?

Dragging a cord SUCKS. I'll only do gas and ONLY 2 cycle and ONLY Echo.

Did you realize the 4 cycle trimmers don't produce the torque of a 2cycle? They only have power on the stroke ever 4 trips through the cylinder whereas 2 cycle is on a power stroke every other trip.
Faster to rev up and more torque.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> Thanks everyone. Lots of good info on this topic -- this is why I love this forum and have been spending a lot more time here than other forums I am on :thumbsup:
> 
> I have been looking at the the Stihl home scaper FS45 if I decide to go with a gas model which I am fairly certain is the way I will go. It was rated #1 gas trimmer by Consumer reports again this year. The only trepidation I have is that there are a lot of user reviews stating that it is hard to start and after 1 season quit working. Further research has others stating the issues are because people aren't using 90 octane unleaded gas, have bad gasil mixtures, and are leaving the gas/oil in the unit during the winter. Also the manual states you shouldn't run it at full throttle until you have run 4-5 cycles of gasil through the unit - in other words it needs to be broken in correctly. It seems like a lot of "Babying" for a power tool but in talking with another DYIr friend of mine who likes higher end tools he loves all of his Stihl products and says if treated correctly it will last a lifetime.


I agree that I was told to use fresh 93 octane (BP preferred). I'm currently using 90 octane and have no problems

I was also told about the break in period. 

This "babying" or "broken in" comment is no different than driving below 55mph with a new car.

Stihl is reliable and powerful when you get it going. Only issue I see is that they are very thirsty machines.

I do admit that my Stihl blower does not start as easily as my Husqvarna trimmer. Therefore, you may want to consider Husqvarna tools if you don't want to baby them. Lowe's carries this brand.

Also, for all your gas tools, I recommend you running the tank dry in order to winterize it, if you live in a cold climate area.



whataboutj said:


> I appreciate that info - I have most of the tools above.
> -My new Honda HRX217HXA mower was delivered yesterday
> - I bought fiberglass handled spade and square shovels, garden rake and hoe from the local hard ware store on sale for $5 each last weekend
> -I have gel knee pads from a previous project I did, as well as leather gloves, and safety glasses.
> ...


A wheelbarrow is a gardener's best friend. It'll save your back from a lot of strain with dirt and mulch and transplanting plants. You'll be more efficient with your yard work. I also use it to cart snow away from the foundation.

I've seen Costco's version and my only opinion is that with all that steel, it'll just make the wheelbarrow more heavy.

The key to a good wheelbarrow is cross bracing under the bucket and light weight. I also prefer steel over plastic buckets, as steel adds to the rigidity and durability. Wet dirt is very heavy.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> Why did you stop using a string trimmer? Is your edger a manual, electric, or gas? I am looking at the trimmer due to some areas I don't think I will be able to get to with the mower - I guess I will find out as soon as I mow for the first time in this house this weekend
> 
> I appreciate the heads up on long pants when using the trimmer - I did read about people covered in grass clippings and flying debris which would suck if wearing shorts.
> 
> I have an electric blower/mulcher that I used last fall for leaves. It was really fun to use and as an added bonus my kids lover it when I used it on the leaves to make piles for them to play in :yes:


Interesting...I wear shorts when I do yard work. I mean...why damage good pants and why wear long pants on a hot, muggy day when doing sweaty yard work?

To protect my legs, I picked up some shin/lower leg guards at Harbor Freight a long time ago. They look like soccer shin guards, but are made with fabric. I don't think they carry these anymore though.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

A battery string trimmer; I laugh for ten minutes every time I see these things advertised. Like John Stossel would say, "Give me a break!"

Electric is ok for a small yard or patio home, but for the real thing , get gas.

I have a Stihl. Yeah, they cost more than the big box stuff, but they last more than two summers and you can get them repaired when something does go wrong. Just walk into a repair shop with a Poulon, Ryobi, Homelite, etc.... they just shake their head and laugh as they tell you that this stuff is manufactured to be throw away, usually the only repair parts are cheap imported after market, and the reputable shops are not willing to ruin their reputation with these pats that break in a few months.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought my Stihl blower vac after my Craftsman blower vac quit on me while I was doing yardwork.

I was actually looking for a Husqvarna blower vac, but they only make blowers.

Went with Stihl vice Echo since Echo had some big recalls not long ago.

Check out what the landscape pros are using a majority use Stihl.

In fact, I've never seen any pros use Craftsman.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> In fact, I've never seen any pros use Craftsman.


There's consumer specs, commercial specs and military specs, in order of increasing cost to reflect increasing reliability.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yoyizit said:


> There's consumer specs, commercial specs and military specs, in order of increasing cost to reflect increasing reliability.


I agree, and you get what you pay for, and sometimes you don't (e.g. Craftsman lawn tools).


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I am going to get the Stihl FS55 straight shaft trimmer. I stopped by the dealer I got my mower at since they are a Stihl and Echo dealer too. I looked at the Echo trimmers and while I am sure they are great they were about $100 more than the Stihl of comperable specs. The Stihl FS45 is a bent shaft trimmer and according to the owner (three brothers run the biz and took it over from their father - been around 50+ years) trying to edge with a bent shaft trimmer is next to impossible. Is that true? It is $50 more for the FS55. I guess if I plan to use it for edging it is worth the $50. As a small added bonus the FS55 comes with the shoulder strap. I didn't have room in my car so I will get whichever one I decide on tomorrow after work so I can comense lawn care this weekend (as long as it doesn't rain). My lawn is really long and we are the only house in our area that hasn't cut it (most have landscapers)

I decided on gas after really looking at how far from an electric socket I would need to go with the trimmer - no way I want to pull a cord that far to trim.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I think I am going to get the Stihl FS55 straight shaft trimmer. I stopped by the dealer I got my mower at since they are a Stihl and Echo dealer too. I looked at the Echo trimmers and while I am sure they are great they were about $100 more than the Stihl of comperable specs. The Stihl FS45 is a bent shaft trimmer and according to the owner (three brothers run the biz and took it over from their father - been around 50+ years) trying to edge with a bent shaft trimmer is next to impossible. Is that true? It is $50 more for the FS55. I guess if I plan to use it for edging it is worth the $50. As a small added bonus the FS55 comes with the shoulder strap. I didn't have room in my car so I will get whichever one I decide on tomorrow after work so I can comense lawn care this weekend (as long as it doesn't rain). My lawn is really long and we are the only house in our area that hasn't cut it (most have landscapers)
> 
> I decided on gas after really looking at how far from an electric socket I would need to go with the trimmer - no way I want to pull a cord that far to trim.


What's the price difference between the 55 and the 56?

Based on your concerns about starting the machine, the website indicates that the 56 has an easy start feature, a semi auto choke, and lower emissions.

http://www.stihlusa.com/trimmers/FS56RCE.html

Also, make sure you run out and buy two gas cans.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

To protect my legs, I picked up some shin/lower leg guards at Harbor Freight a long time ago. They look like soccer shin guards, but are made with fabric. I don't think they carry these anymore though.[/quote]I agree, much too hot for pants in the summer. I've always just taken my licks with the string trimmer like a man. Leg wounds heal. :laughing: But shin guards are definately a good idea.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim F said:


> I agree, much too hot for pants in the summer. I've always just taken my licks with the string trimmer like a man. Leg wounds heal. :laughing: But shin guards are definately a good idea.


Looks something like this, although I think I paid less than $10 @ harbor freight.

http://shin-guard.com/


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> What's the price difference between the 55 and the 56?
> 
> Based on your concerns about starting the machine, the website indicates that the 56 has an easy start feature, a semi auto choke, and lower emissions.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the 56. I talked to the dealer about the starting issues I read about. He said the start process on the 55 is three pulls - two with the choke wide open and the third with it off - the third time starts it. There will be lessons before I leave the dealer :laughing: I will find out about the cost of the 56 though. The 55 is $199 which is at the top of the range I wanted to go to for the trimmer so I am not sure if the easy start will be worth the money.

I did ask about the break in period throttle topic - he told me you just run it a touch under full throttle for the first 10 hours and the rings cede correctly and then your good to go.

Why two gas cans? I know I need a 1 gallon can but why a second? in case I run out?



handy man88 said:


> Looks something like this, although I think I paid less than $10 @ harbor freight.
> 
> http://shin-guard.com/


I looked at HF online and didn't see them I did look at Dicks sporting goods and found a pair of soccer shin guards by under armour for $20 that looked like they would work. I have coupons for DSG so they would be a bit less than $20. About Double the price you paid but if I can't find anything else I think these will work (and I am ready for a pick up game of soccer :no

Under armour shin gaurds

Taking the abuse to my legs is feasible but I think the $20 is worth not dealing with it


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I am not sure about the 56. I talked to the dealer about the starting issues I read about. He said the start process on the 55 is three pulls - two with the choke wide open and the third with it off - the third time starts it. There will be lessons before I leave the dealer :laughing: I will find out about the cost of the 56 though. The 55 is $199 which is at the top of the range I wanted to go to for the trimmer so I am not sure if the easy start will be worth the money.
> 
> I did ask about the break in period throttle topic - he told me you just run it a touch under full throttle for the first 10 hours and the rings cede correctly and then your good to go.
> 
> ...


You'll need two gas cans.

One for straight gas for your 4 cycle mower (and down the road if you buy a gas power washer, snow thrower, generator, etc.).

One for the gas-oil mix for your 2 cycle tools (typically trimmer, blower, chain saw, etc.).

I actually have one 2 gal for the straight gas, one 1 gal for the gas-oil mix, and one 5 gal for my generator.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> You'll need two gas cans.
> 
> One for straight gas for your 4 cycle mower (and down the road if you buy a gas power washer, snow thrower, generator, etc.).
> 
> ...


AHHH I thought you meant two cans for the trimmer. I already have a 2.5 gallon Briggs & Stratton can with an auto stop for straight gas. I bought it when I bought my Airens 24" compact two stage snow thrower before last winter. I got the snow thrower from the same dealer I got the mower at and am going to for the trimmer. I will definitely be getting a 1 gallon gas can for the gas/oil mix. 

The other thing I forgot about is I am going to need a hedge trimmer. The Stihl HS45 is $290 which is a lot more than I want to spend and probably need since I will be using it three times a season. We'll see.....


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> AHHH I thought you meant two cans for the trimmer. I already have a 2.5 gallon Briggs & Stratton can with an auto stop for straight gas. I bought it when I bought my Airens 24" compact two stage snow thrower before last winter. I got the snow thrower from the same dealer I got the mower at and am going to for the trimmer. I will definitely be getting a 1 gallon gas can for the gas/oil mix.
> 
> The other thing I forgot about is I am going to need a hedge trimmer. The Stihl HS45 is $290 which is a lot more than I want to spend and probably need since I will be using it three times a season. We'll see.....


I don't have a hedge trimmer and don't need one, but that's one thing that I would consider buying electric for....unless you have a long hedge that you use as a fence.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I don't have a hedge trimmer and don't need one, but that's one thing that I would consider buying electric for....unless you have a long hedge that you use as a fence.


I agree completely about going electric. The question is which brand. The Craftsman electric hedge trimmer is rated the best and has got a lot of great reviews. It is $60 so it may be worth a try.

I do have a row of hedges that are used as a separator/fence between us and our neighbors. The farthest hedge in the row is about 75-80 feet away from the house so not a big issue with my 100ft cord. As a point of reference the Stihl electric with an 18" blade is $160 - not sure the extra $100 is worth it


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> I agree completely about going electric. The question is which brand. The Craftsman electric hedge trimmer is rated the best and has got a lot of great reviews. It is $60 so it may be worth a try.
> 
> I do have a row of hedges that are used as a separator/fence between us and our neighbors. The farthest hedge in the row is about 75-80 feet away from the house so not a big issue with my 100ft cord. As a point of reference the Stihl electric with an 18" blade is $160 - not sure the extra $100 is worth it


I preface this statement by saying I don't know much about hedge trimmers, but I would keep it simple and just get a black and decker.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1272135016&sr=8-1


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> I preface this statement by saying I don't know much about hedge trimmers, but I would keep it simple and just get a black and decker.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1272135016&sr=8-1


And you can sharpen its blades with a small, flat file. Ours has run 'forever'.

I'd think two or three $60 units will last at least as long as one $160 unit. And parts for the second unit come 'free' from the first unless a design defect causes the same part to fail on all of them.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Gas. Stihl. Done!


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

So I finally mowed my lawn for the first time yesterday and quickly realized why the trimmer is important. I couldn't get to certain parts of the lawn and the edges look like crap. I was basically set on a gas trimmer but I used my electric blower/vac last night to clean up some of the grass clippings -- dragging he cord around definitely made me realize that gas was a definite.

I stopped by the Stihl dealer today after work. I ended up getting the FS56. It was an extra $50 for the 56 Vs the 55
There were a couple advantages-
1. The easy start system - not only is it easier to start the motor but because of that it is supposedly next to impossible to flood the engine. Apparantely that is a major issue that people come back in for. They don't start the motor on the FS45 or 55 correctly and keep pulling the rope which then floods the motor
2. The kill switch on the 56 is a spring back rocker switch - after you press it into off the switch springs back to the run position. On the 45 and 55 it is a manual switch and people seem to forget to put it back to the run position. That causes the engine to not start the next time they want to use it - more pulling the rope - engine floods 
3. He told me the motor on the 56 is more efficient and has lower emision. This isn't the main reason I got it but the effecient part I like.

I just got it tonight so I haven't used it but I am definitely looking forward to it. Stihl gives a pair of safety glasses with it which is nice of them


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> So I finally mowed my lawn for the first time yesterday and quickly realized why the trimmer is important. I couldn't get to certain parts of the lawn and the edges look like crap. I was basically set on a gas trimmer but I used my electric blower/vac last night to clean up some of the grass clippings -- dragging he cord around definitely made me realize that gas was a definite.
> 
> I stopped by the Stihl dealer today after work. I ended up getting the FS56. It was an extra $50 for the 56 Vs the 55
> There were a couple advantages-
> ...


I'm glad I recommended that you consider the 56. :thumbsup:


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

just read more of this thread...my prior recommendation of gas and Stihl was for the string trimmer. For hedge trimmer...B&D Hedgehog is what you want.

Back to the string trimmer...I have the Stihl FS45 and have been happy with it....but it's starting process is quirky though consistent ...and also not documnented in the user guide. On third pull or so after priming it starts and stalls...at which time you open the choke and another pull or two starts it up. I find the whole Easy 2 Start feature kind of amusing...I mean...it implies that versions without it are "Hard 2 Start". Shouldn't any well designed product be easy to start without having an extra feature to do so?

Separate subject...."trying to edge with a bent shaft trimmer is next to impossible"....that sounds a bit dramatic. I have the FS45 that has bent shaft and it edges quite easily...for me. I'm not sure what it is about a bent shaft that would make it any harder at all vs. straight shaft.

Lastly...shinguards? I guess it depends on how much trimmming you are doing and conditions on your lot....I'm all for safety but shinguards seems kinda silly to me. I'd say just wear long pants if you are worried about it...but I regularly trim in shorts and have never had a problem


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

piste said:


> just read more of this thread...my prior recommendation of gas and Stihl was for the string trimmer. For hedge trimmer...B&D Hedgehog is what you want.
> 
> Back to the string trimmer...I have the Stihl FS45 and have been happy with it....but it's starting process is quirky though consistent ...and also not documnented in the user guide. On third pull or so after priming it starts and stalls...at which time you open the choke and another pull or two starts it up. I find the whole Easy 2 Start feature kind of amusing...I mean...it implies that versions without it are "Hard 2 Start". Shouldn't any well designed product be easy to start without having an extra feature to do so?
> 
> ...


You never know what you're going to hit when you run that trimmer, and that includes rocks, stones, gravel, wood, etc.

Also, why would anyone want to wear long pants on a hot day when doing yard work?


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> You never know what you're going to hit when you run that trimmer, and that includes rocks, stones, gravel, wood, etc.
> 
> Also, why would anyone want to wear long pants on a hot day when doing yard work?


Hey..that's cool....it's all personal preference and such. Just saying my choice is to wear shorts and I've never had a problem...anything that has hit my legs didn't draw blood...a very slight brief sting at worst....not worth anything preventative...but if I did want something preventative...my choice would be just throw on some long pants for the 15 miinutes of trimming I need to do...rather than go through the hassle of having to acquire shinguards and strap them on.....ANYTHING on your legs should offer plenty of protection and shinguards are overkill....IMO...for me.....why not try some leggings from the missus?  just kidding of course...

ETA: I'd also say that of course accidents can always happen...but I'm pretty careful to keep a good eye on where I'm trimming...so as to minimize possibility of whacking something I shouldn't.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I'm glad I recommended that you consider the 56. :thumbsup:


Yes sir - good recco, thank you



piste said:


> Back to the string trimmer...I have the Stihl FS45 and have been happy with it....but it's starting process is quirky though consistent ...and also not documnented in the user guide. On third pull or so after priming it starts and stalls...at which time you open the choke and another pull or two starts it up. I find the whole Easy 2 Start feature kind of amusing...I mean...it implies that versions without it are "Hard 2 Start". Shouldn't any well designed product be easy to start without having an extra feature to do so?


The starting process is the main reason I went with the 56. I had already decided on the straight shaft. 

As far as the name of the starting system -- that's marketing, but the process is definitely easier. We cold started it at the dealer and it fired up on the first pull. To me that is worth the $50.



piste said:


> Separate subject...."trying to edge with a bent shaft trimmer is next to impossible"....that sounds a bit dramatic. I have the FS45 that has bent shaft and it edges quite easily...for me. I'm not sure what it is about a bent shaft that would make it any harder at all vs. straight shaft.


That is what the dealer told me -- could have been part of the sales pitch for sure but I did hold the FS45 and went through the motions of trimming and edging and for me the edging motion did not feel as comfortable as the 55 or 56 did. It may be just as easy to edge with the bent shaft - I have no idea.

Thanks again to everyone for all the info. I'll report back after I use it for the first time


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> That is what the dealer told me -- could have been part of the sales pitch for sure but I did hold the FS45 and went through the motions of trimming and edging and for me the edging motion did not feel as comfortable as the 55 or 56 did. It may be just as easy to edge with the bent shaft - I have no idea.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all the info. I'll report back after I use it for the first time


For what it's worth, I've never seen a landscape contractor use bent shaft trimmers.


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

I vote straight shaft, easier to work with imo.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

whataboutj said:


> Yes sir - good recco, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off...I forgot...Congrats on choosing a Stihl...I don't think you'll regret it for one second. Good products.

On the starting process...the particular name they choose for the feature is indeed marketing...but I guess what I was trying to say was....I think that if Stihl realizes that their products are not easy to start...and they design a way to address that...they should include it in all their products. When I purchase a product I assume it is not unusually challenging or quirky to start. That's all.

And on the bent vs. straight shaft...seems many more are indeed sold with straight vs. bent...and despite that every pro uses straight...and straight may indeed be "better" ...honestly never used one....For someone to say it's "nearly impossible" to edge with a bent shaft...well....I respectfully disagree with that....at least for homeowner use. That's all. I'd be curious for my own educational purposes as to why exactly someone might think that to be the case. I would certainly consider the straight/bent issue if I were ever to buy another...but being as I got a Stihl...it'll probably last for life!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

piste said:


> First off...I forgot...Congrats on choosing a Stihl...I don't think you'll regret it for one second. Good products.
> 
> On the starting process...the particular name they choose for the feature is indeed marketing...but I guess what I was trying to say was....I think that if Stihl realizes that their products are not easy to start...and they design a way to address that...they should include it in all their products. When I purchase a product I assume it is not unusually challenging or quirky to start. That's all.
> 
> And on the bent vs. straight shaft...seems many more are indeed sold with straight vs. bent...and despite that every pro uses straight...and straight may indeed be "better" ...honestly never used one....For someone to say it's "nearly impossible" to edge with a bent shaft...well....I respectfully disagree with that....at least for homeowner use. That's all. I'd be curious for my own educational purposes as to why exactly someone might think that to be the case. I would certainly consider the straight/bent issue if I were ever to buy another...but being as I got a Stihl...it'll probably last for life!


My guess is that with bent shafts being designed for ergonomics when trimming, you kind of throw that out the window when you use it to edge. A trimmer can edge, but that's not its real design purpose.

Thus, when you turn it to the side, it's a bit more awkward to use compared to a straight shaft. Also, bent shaft trimmers don't allow a great a reach as straight shaft.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> My guess is that with bent shafts being designed for ergonomics when trimming, you kind of throw that out the window when you use it to edge. A trimmer can edge, but that's not its real design purpose.
> 
> Thus, when you turn it to the side, it's a bit more awkward to use compared to a straight shaft. Also, bent shaft trimmers don't allow a great a reach as straight shaft.


Yeah..I see what you are saying. When turned on its side to edge... a straight shaft has one less angle to worry about vs a bent shaft. Guess I've just gotten used to it.

As for how a trimmer is used....when I think of the linear feet of usage on my property...most of my trimmer use is where the grass meets concrete..sidewalk, driveway, walkways, patio...or around garden beds and tree rings..all of that is what I would consider edging....Point being most of the use of my string trimmer is what I would call edgework...not cutting an edge per se but usage where the trimmer is on its side.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

piste said:


> Yeah..I see what you are saying. When turned on its side to edge... a straight shaft has one less angle to worry about vs a bent shaft. Guess I've just gotten used to it.
> 
> As for how a trimmer is used....when I think of the linear feet of usage on my property...most of my trimmer use is where the grass meets concrete..sidewalk, driveway, walkways, patio...or around garden beds and tree rings..all of that is what I would consider edging....Point being most of the use of my string trimmer is what I would call edgework...not cutting an edge per se but usage where the trimmer is on its side.


Sounds to me that you might want to invest in an edger. :wink:

Or, better yet, now you have a good reason to "upgrade" your trimmer to a straight shaft and get the edger attachment with it.

http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/kombi.html

http://www.stihlusa.com/multitask/accessories.html#cultivator

You even have a choice of a bent shaft edger or straight shaft edger!


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Sounds to me that you might want to invest in an edger. :wink:
> 
> Or, better yet, now you have a good reason to "upgrade" your trimmer to a straight shaft and get the edger attachment with it.
> 
> ...


The Kombi is a very cool device with all the attachments but the price is too high IMO. It was almost $300 for the power head and at least $100-$150 per attachment. You don't start saving money until you have at least 3 attachments. Really the savings hits with attachment 4 and up. That's assuming you were planning on buying all Stihl equipment.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

whataboutj said:


> The Kombi is a very cool device with all the attachments but the price is too high IMO. It was almost $300 for the power head and at least $100-$150 per attachment. You don't start saving money until you have at least 3 attachments. Really the savings hits with attachment 4 and up. That's assuming you were planning on buying all Stihl equipment.


It may be worth it for someone who lives in a climate that requires year round lawn maintenance.

Not so much for those living in the north.


----------

